# Monday Drinks Night aka Quiz Night - Bidi Bondi 24th Jan 8pm



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Back by popular demand and just for Jynxgirl its back on.

The Quiz night at Bidi Bondi on Monday Night (

I think this year we may move around venues a bit for variety)

Quiz start at 8pm, I will book a table and whover turns up forms a team.

There is food available if you want it. Drinking is optional as it is a school night

@MOE - Mondays out for film night


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess since I was asking about it, I shall have to come along


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Wahey quiz is back! Just a shame I'll be out if town. Definitely keen to keep this going though and will be in fir next week


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thieves! Stealing movie night from me 

Maybe I'll show up to see what this is about


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Can either of you PM me the address and some cells ?

I would like to join.... sure thing Ia m not drinking...just eatign and getting fat...

Jynx...you are goign to pass by AD anyway,,,,you might as well offer me a ride if we end ups taying late late night 

Thanks,


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Silly boy... If I was indeed working, I wouldnt be going out with less then eight hours between the time I get home and leave to go back to work on a work night. I shall already be in this lovely apartment complex that I live in over here in Dubai.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I take it since this is only for Jynxgirl, I should perhaps throw a hissy fit and make a fuss that Pammy wasn't mentioned?! 

If I'm not jetlagged, I'll be there. I have my new Entertainer vouchers so need to put them to good use! 

Oh and nice to see that our Quiz Night is now a "sticky"! Which one of the lovely mods did this? It's such a touching gesture really


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah I stickied all the events for this week, since quite a few new members have been asking about the get togethers. Have fun!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yeah I stickied all the events for this week, since quite a few new members have been asking about the get togethers. Have fun!


You need to join us for one of these events Izzy!  In fact, we should have a special "Night out to meet the mods" night! I'm sure that'll be fun!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope you remove the "sticky" once the event is done or else we're gonna have a long list of events on Page 1 soon!

I still have to decide on a night for the cinema. Since mikey stole Monday from under the table, I guess Sunday, Tuesday and Wednesday are in. I shall discuss it with interested parties and sort a specific day

What I could suggest is that since Monday, Thursday and now Friday have become or will become event regulars then perhaps a generic sticky for them should be put up and members can just check that for the event details of the week even if the organizers start topics.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You need to join us for one of these events Izzy!  In fact, we should have a special "Night out to *beat* the mods" night! I'm sure that'll be fun!




Why you say this pammy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do not forget the food night on Saturdays.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup Saturday food nights too.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> I hope you remove the "sticky" once the event is done or else we're gonna have a long list of events on Page 1 soon!
> 
> I still have to decide on a night for the cinema. Since mikey stole Monday from under the table, I guess Sunday, Tuesday and Wednesday are in. I shall discuss it with interested parties and sort a specific day
> 
> What I could suggest is that since Monday, Thursday and now Friday have become or will become event regulars then perhaps a generic sticky for them should be put up and members can just check that for the event details of the week even if the organizers start topics.


Of course, sticky expires as soon as the event has passed. 

And pammy, thanks for the invite again, maybe I'll surprise you one of these days!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I take it since this is only for Jynxgirl, I should perhaps throw a hissy fit and make a fuss that Pammy wasn't mentioned?!


Well I knew the Globetrotter would be there anyway

see you next week


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hell if Mike is going, Ill most likely show up for this.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Those vouchers actually work? 



pamela0810 said:


> I take it since this is only for Jynxgirl, I should perhaps throw a hissy fit and make a fuss that Pammy wasn't mentioned?!
> 
> If I'm not jetlagged, I'll be there. I have my new Entertainer vouchers so need to put them to good use!
> 
> Oh and nice to see that our Quiz Night is now a "sticky"! Which one of the lovely mods did this? It's such a touching gesture really


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

So your last forum event this week, or the first one of next week which ever way you want to look at it.

So who is coming

Location - Bidi Bondi - Palm Jumeriah

7.30pm onwards

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/rev...491-bidi-bondi 

Bring your Entertainer Vouchers if you want to eat. 

Jynxgirl / Pammy / Nightshadow / Me / Saint Ari? / MOE?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't think I can make it unfortunately! Got friends coming in and I might have to show them around or I might be free. All depends on how early/late I drop them off!


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> So your last forum event this week, or the first one of next week which ever way you want to look at it.
> 
> So who is coming
> 
> ...



quiz night...sound like a lot of fun, but will be out of town so maybe next time! have fun


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Where @ MOE for quiz night yo?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mikey, I've lost HarrPalmer's and Bluester's numbers. Do you want to let them know that quiz is back on?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

Never fear Pam, message has been received.

Funnily enough I was going to post a quiz thread and Mike beat me to it.

Should catch up with you all sometime tomorrow evening


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Damn your eyes roster gods!

Doing my 6 monthly simulator check this week, where a more than average number of bits fall off, explode, catch fire and otherwise make life thoroughly disagreeable. It is customary to revise, show willing and generally try and impress. Being a bearly average stumble-bum type aviator, of limited mental faculty, revise I must. I fear several pints of Singapore's finest and knowing George Bush Snr. banned broccoli from Airforce One may displace important pieces of information like which Big Red Button to press and when to press it. 

Sadly on this occasion therefore I must demur. I shall make every endeavour to attend at the next earilest opportunity.

Yours quizzically,

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq. 
lane:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Right the table is booked, the vouchers are ready for buy one get one free food.

for anyone new to this, table is booked under Mike, ask the door man to show you were we are. We will be the ones reading books and swatting up on our knowledge (more like drinking beer and eating)

400AED for 1st prize and we have one it a few times now.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Right the table is booked, the vouchers are ready for buy one get one free food.
> 
> for anyone new to this, table is booked under Mike, ask the door man to show you were we are. We will be the ones reading books and swatting up on our knowledge (more like drinking beer and eating)
> 
> 400AED for 1st prize and we have one it a few times now.


Having returned from far flung places and now back to reasonably good health myself a Lady Pen hope to make an appearance tonight if only to confirm to ourselves that we truly know very little! (should work allow as I finish at 7.30pm) look forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

hwell: Even though we did not win... We had a good evening out. Thanks for those who came out. 

And not to brag  I think I earned my right to be on a team next week


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> hwell: Even though we did not win... We had a good evening out. Thanks for those who came out.
> 
> And not to brag  I think I earned my right to be on a team next week


It really was great seeing you all after such a long time!  

I wonder if Mikey's all tucked in


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Who tucked Mikey in ... hmmm .. one has to wonder


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gah! I missed it! Had a boring day wish I had come and found out that Jynxy/Pammy is a shapeshifter and really is one and the same person 

Hope this is a weekly thing again, would like to check it out.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

it was an enjoyable evening and good to have seen everyone after so long, let's not wait so long til the next one.

thanks ari for the ride


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

anytime, neighbor


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Missed that


----------

